# blanks.



## denny (Feb 27, 2015)

Was needing some help in purchasing  some Harley Davidson blanks.
Have a customer who wants the name Harley on it  not just color.  I've looked and can't come up with anything.  So anyone who can help me, I'd greatly appreciate it.   Oh  yeah Armed Forces also.   Thank you
Denny


----------



## mredburn (Feb 27, 2015)

You will have to have someone make them, its a violation of their trademark so there are none available commercially.


----------



## KenV (Feb 27, 2015)

Be sure you get a really really high price as Harley is very aggressive about trademark protection and licensing.  A Harley rider told me they paid a bounty to those who reported infringements.   Never been there, so may just be rider smoke......


----------



## mmyshrall (Feb 27, 2015)

KenV said:


> Be sure you get a really really high price as Harley is very aggressive about trademark protection and licensing.  A Harley rider told me they paid a bounty to those who reported infringements.   Never been there, so may just be rider smoke......



Oh, it's not rider smoke, go to the bottom of this page to see how to get someone in trouble with HD and I have had a sales rep tell me that they do pay people to report it.  She didn't discuss amounts... 

Harley Davidson Contact Us page

I think aggressive might be a bit of an understatement, Ken.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Mar 4, 2015)

The armed forces blanks you can get at Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: MasterScroller Artworks :: Rotacrylic Blanks


denny said:


> Was needing some help in purchasing  some Harley Davidson blanks.
> Have a customer who wants the name Harley on it  not just color.  I've looked and can't come up with anything.  So anyone who can help me, I'd greatly appreciate it.   Oh  yeah Armed Forces also.   Thank you
> Denny


----------



## glenspens (Mar 4, 2015)

what if you use a licensed HD badge/part to make the pen ???


----------



## wyone (Mar 5, 2015)

My understanding is that as long as you use an ACTUAL product that you paid for with the logo on it you are not violating the copyright laws.  That is why they use actual bottle tops from beer and for making NFL logo pens.  

But I am not a lawyer..  lol


----------



## bjbear76 (Mar 5, 2015)

glenspens said:


> what if you use a licensed HD badge/part to make the pen ???



Even if you use the licensed decal,etc. you still need a license to use that on your product.  They own the image and have complete control on how it's used.


----------



## Janster (Mar 5, 2015)

HARLEY-DAVIDSON BRAND PROTECTION

Harley-Davidson is committed to protecting its customers from being duped by fakes and its famous and valuable trademarks from being used in misleading or unauthorized ways. If you have a question about whether something you're getting ready to buy online is real or fake; wish to report someone using our Bar & Shield logo (or any other trademark) without permission; or have questions about how Harley-Davidson's trademarks can and cannot be used by others, please send an e-mail to trademarkenforcement@harley-davidson.com.


----------



## C. Scott (Mar 10, 2015)

I've also been asked about putting HD logos on my pens and I've told customers no way as I can't afford it.  

What cracks me up about HD fans is how much they'll pay HD to advertise for HD.  HD is the MASTER of marketing in my opinion as many of their customers are loyal to the level of a religion.  Frankly, if someone wants me to advertise for them, then they can pay ME.  ;-)


----------



## Majorbdk (Mar 10, 2015)

A few years ago, I made a stained glass panel of the HD logo.  Dumb me, listed it on Etsy for sale.  Very shortly after listing, I got a very nice email from the HD trademark team that ask me to remove and discontinue making anything with logo.  I say it was a nice email but it was very direct.  Their next action would be legal, if it wasn't removed.


----------



## woodyoureally (Mar 11, 2015)

bjbear76 said:


> glenspens said:
> 
> 
> > what if you use a licensed HD badge/part to make the pen ???
> ...



There is quite a bit of debate about the validity of that statement.

First Sale Doctrine: Criminal Resource Manual 1854 Copyright Infringement -- First Sale Doctrine

"The whole point of the first sale doctrine is that once the copyright owner places a copyrighted item in the stream of commerce by selling it, he has exhausted his exclusive statutory right to control its distribution." 
Justice Stevens, delivering an opinion for a unanimous Supreme Court in the case QUALITY KING DISTRIBUTORS, INC. v. L'ANZA RESEARCH INT'L, INC. (96-1470), 98 F.3d 1109, reversed.


----------



## KenV (Mar 11, 2015)

The Harley discussion is about TRADEMARK, which is quite different from copyright.  

One of the differences is that the Trademark owner is charged to control and enforce the trademark usage -- or risk loss of the trademark.


----------



## Sabaharr (Aug 3, 2015)

Another source for the military emblems and rank insignia is wood-n-whimsies laser cut inlay blanks. I just made one yesterday for a Navy Chief and it is beautiful.


----------



## TurtleTom (Aug 8, 2015)

You could always spell it Harvey Davidson, with today's education no one would know the difference.


----------

